# .22 Ruger or Savage?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Between the two brands of .22 semi auto rifles, which would you choose?
Ruger.....or.......Savage? Just limit the discussion to those two for the purposes of this thread. thank you.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

We have had the ruger 10/22 for about 2 years with little trouble, just keep it clean and you wont have a problem.

bassketcher


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Ruger, hands down.

I've had a 10/22 for many years. There are many upgrades that can be had to customize a 10/22 if you want to go that route too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Why buy a Savage when you could buy the BEST?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

BFF,

What is 'best' about Ruger compared to Savage?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

The Ruger 10-22 is known to be the best in its class. Best for reliability, accuracy (right out of the box), and upgradability. I only have one and want another. 

It makes me want a mini-14.

You should see the Redhawk that I just traded for.... SWEEEEEEET!!! Needs new grips though.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

As far as Which gun to have I would agree with the others on the Ruger 10/22 , The reason I like it is I feel resale is better if you ever decide to sell it , As far as parts or accessories go you can buy different stocks, clips, barrells,trigger groups, ect .from several places online or about any where and since there are so many people making parts for this preticular gun the parts can be bought reasonably, The reputation speaks for its self and the gun has been around and working flawlessy for years, I have a savage .22 semi auto rifle and like it and have not ever had any problems with it jamming or anything else, My savage is a little longer overall than the ruger and I like the fact the ruger is more compact so easier in the brush I feel, well just my opinion.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a Ruger 10/22, and, like the others, I like it and think it's a better quality gun. But, I do like the Model 60, and if I found one in good condition at a bargain, I'd buy it in a minute.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I have thre ruger 10/22's and will likely get more. I have one standard and a couple modified with barrells and stocks. The standard is decent and a trigger job reall helps. 

A savage would likely be fine too and if ya can't have high capacity mags up there ya really would be served well by the one ya like the feel of better. I think- dependin on the model of savage - that ya may be able to get the "accutrigger" they make for it too. I can't imagine that for plinkin and small game huntin that either one would not be just fine. 

If ya really want more info- goto www.rimfirecentral.com and look around and ask the guys that own the savage ya are lookin at. There is a wealth of knowledge there.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ruger 10/22, for all the above reasons.
Also Made in USA, not sure with that Savage.

P.S. Have a SS, that I've had for a bunch of years, and just won a blued version Thur. nite @ a WWF (Wisconsin Widlife Federation) banquet as a door prize, maybe "trick this one out".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

moonwolf said:


> BFF,
> 
> What is 'best' about Ruger compared to Savage?


RELIABILITY!!! The 10/22 is the one all others are compared to. Ive never seen a 10/22 that would not function as long as it wasnt totally abused. Ive owned mine for approaching 30 years, and it has NEVER jammed or failed to fire ( other than bad ammuntion)

In the 6 years I worked in a gun shop, I saw countless other brands of 22's brought in for repairs for worn or broken parts. I only saw ONE 10/22, and after a few minutes of questioning the owner, we found he had been shooting "rat shot" in it. I pulled out the trigger assembly and tapped it on the counter a couple of times and a single pellet of shot fell out. From then on it functioned just like it should.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Ruger it is, then! thanks for the dependable comments!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Ok so apparently you have decided- so why the limited choice betweeen those two in particular?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

We have 3 or 4 Ruger 10/22's between me and the boys. The oldest is mine which my dad gave to me. It's suffered a hard life, been carried under the seat of a pickup for a lot of miles. Tens of thousands of rounds later it still gives good service, but looks pretty rough.
I've never had a Savage 22, so I can't speak one way or the other about them. I do have a Model 99A in 250/3000 that I was lucky enough to pick up at a gunshop which was old/new in the box, that I fell in love with. I gave it to the one of the boys for his sixteenth birthday. To me it's a real classic.


----------



## Nobody (Jan 20, 2007)

Ruger, by far!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

You know, I don't have one, but I am going to be purchasing a Ruger soon.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Never owned a Savage but have a Ruger Red Label O/U 20Ga that is hard to beat for fit and finish as well as materials used. I personally don't like any rifle with a protruding clip(except in real war when I want the biggest clip I can get). The unique 10 round rotary mag in the 10/22 is neatly tucked away and mostly protected from the kind of crud that jams things up. I believe Ruger's reputation for reliability is well earned..Glen


----------



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

RUGER...........Probably one of the best American gun makers......Have never anyone say anything bad about a Ruger...Mike.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

About a year or two ago one of my NRA magazines had an article about the 10 best .22 rifles made. The Ruger 10/22 was in there....I'm not sure about the Savage. I agree with the others. My 10/22 has provided me with great service. It's dependable, inexpensive, and can be customized a billion different ways. My particular model has a stainless barrel and Manlichter (sp?) stock. You can see it on the end of this video clip being operated at -20F. The vidio clip was from our Survivor Minnesota competition (the voice you hear is WIHH and I believe that you'll see a glimpse of both her and I).


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cool vidio, just love the idea of kids getting out and having fun, instead of sitting around with cells/ipods and vidio games.
Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

hunter63 said:


> Cool vidio, just love the idea of kids getting out and having fun, instead of sitting around with cells/ipods and vidio games.
> Congrats!!!!!


Hey Hunter63, we had a lot of fun with our Survivor Minnesota competition. The four gals who participated were all 2nd-year medical students from Texas A&M. One of the gals was WIHH's daughter. These young women are not teenagers. They are in their mid-20s and married. If you go to the weblink below you can see all of the competition (photos and videos), including the fire-building challenge. 
Survivor Minnesota


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

For purposes of this thread, the Ruger. (but, there are a few others, not mentioned, that I would prefer over the Ruger.)


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I have both the ruger is a better gun but the savage cost less it stays in my truck I also have a savage .22mag I've been using about 10 years now I can you they shoot great Its the gun I use when I really need to get rid of a varmint


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

hey moonwolf- ya never did answer the question of why only between those two? I asked after ya said ya made your choice....


----------

